# Build a solar batch water heater



## hakamike (Aug 17, 2011)

A solar batch water heater, also known as a breadbox solar water heater is a great money saving idea.

http://www.squidoo.com/real-free-energy-honest-build-a-solar-batch-heater-

Traditionally the humble water heater has accounted for around 40% of the average household's energy use here in Australia. In colder climates the heating bill is higher so the proportion of the energy bill will be lower, but even at 25% of your total energy bill, saving money by heating water with the sun makes sense.

There is a massive move towards reducing carbon production worldwide right now. Many governments are actively encouraging people to install energy efficient appliances. In line with the swing in consumer choice, due in a large part to government rebates and incentives, and definitely due to a growing public awareness of energy wastage, many people are considering solar hot water over more traditional electric element water heaters.

Stick around, read my article and put yourself in a position to save a significant amount of energy and money.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow Gary have you ever seen one of these before?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Solar Gary has at least 1/2 a doxen batch water heaters on his site

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterHeating/water_heating.htm#Batch


----------

